# might be gettin a bike!



## spain (May 28, 2005)

hi all

the missus is looking to pay for a bike, and as she cant drive one it would have to be me, how cool is that!

anyway, here is a look at it, what ya reckon, and by the way have a guess at the price....


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

125075

Pence.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

120000000 lira


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Thats one of those 125cc things that's supposed to look like a bigger bike isn't it?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Is it an actual Hardly Ableto or a cheap Jap copy?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

3000 egos?


----------



## kebabman (Jun 24, 2006)

Does that get classed as a bike or a scooter? :lol:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

1000-1500 euros...

has to be a 125cc...


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

you lot are no fun :wink:

but yeah, it is one of those bikes that looks expensive but is a "cheap jap copy", 1850 euros on the road brand spanking new, might sound like a sowing machine but i cant wait!


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

spain said:


> you lot are no fun :wink:
> 
> but yeah, it is one of those bikes that looks expensive but is a "cheap jap copy", 1850 euros on the road brand spanking new, might sound like a sowing machine but i cant wait!


That's about Â£1260 quid then - not a bad guess eh?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

1 kidney


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Fun in the sun


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

going to see it tomorrow, cannot wait!!

ill be dreamin about bikes tonight

its more expensive over here as in the uk you can get them brand new for 950 quid!!


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

We pay more than that just in VAT in the UK :?


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

vat for what????

thats the price for the bike period i thin, i cant believe they can do it, 950 pounds for a motorbike that looks like a harley, not baaaad at all if you ask me....not that anyone is of course


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Bargain basement fun............... enjoy


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Excuse me, it may look (a little) like a Harley, but for sure you cannot compare the two.

What will happen is: you will buy this little bike, then you will want more power and I guarantee you, in 6 months time you will have a "proper" bike 

Enjoy anyway, keep safe.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

What a weird thing, do you remember my post about a learner bike this is the one i went for. 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LEARNER-LEGAL-125 ... dZViewItem


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

did you get it then!!!!?????

whats it like?

im getting mine hopefully driday


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

driday!!! so little rain over here im changeing the names of the week now! :lol:

i meant friday!


----------

